
Forget inbox zero, say hello to follow zero - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2011/02/26/forget-inbox-zero-say-hello-to-follow-zero/
======
zmmz
Congratulations on finding a technical solution to a handling problem.

It seems to be quite common for posters here to invent elaborate ways to limit
their environment as a result of not being able to limit themselves.

~~~
messel
Variation on the string around the finger as a reminder trick.

